# Acana Large Breed Puppy Food Not sold in Texas



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,

My beautiful little 35 lbs 5 1/2 month old has a terribly sensitive stomach, and I am needing to change her food. I ended up researching and researching and decided that acana might be the perfect fit. I looked up who sold the brand in my town, and low and behold the large breed puppy food is not sold in my state. WHat a bummer! So I ended up getting Oirjen (sp?) but I am worried that the high protein content in this might make matters worse (sensitive tummy). I am also not working her so I think that the high protein would not be suitable for her in that way as well. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kat take a stool sample 2 your Vet - then go from there - Work is more than a 4 letter word - V's are bred 2 WORK - they need 2 run every day !


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

We do run with her like crazy, and exercise her I just mean that she is not out all day everyday. We wouldnt have gotten the breed if we didnt think we could give her the amount of exercise necessary. She has gone to the vet and the conclusion is to change her food. I am just asking if anyone else has had good results on Orijen with a V with a sensitive stomach.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

You could try ordering online... a lot of people use chewy.com. I like to shop local when I can though.

I wouldn't feed large breed - as I understand it, V's are a medium breed. We feed Acana, but do one of their "all life stages" foods. I will say our V always had soft stools on it though. Our weim pup hasn't had that issue, but we still have to add pumpkin to our Vizsla's kibble. I think the flavor we feed has 28% protein.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

dextersmom said:


> You could try ordering online... a lot of people use chewy.com. I like to shop local when I can though.
> 
> I wouldn't feed large breed - as I understand it, V's are a medium breed. We feed Acana, but do one of their "all life stages" foods. I will say our V always had soft stools on it though. Our weim pup hasn't had that issue, but we still have to add pumpkin to our Vizsla's kibble. I think the flavor we feed has 28% protein.


Really? I am obviously new to all of this, but it was my understanding that there were not puppy foods for medium sized dogs so the option would be to feed my V large breed because I would not want her to grow too quickly on a normal puppy food. My vet also said I should keep her on a puppy food until at least 9 months to ensure proper cognitive development. 

I have always added pumpkin to her diet, and she also gets fortiflora sprinkled on her food.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kat - SORRY !! - just tried 2 answer the post - PIKE has been on eucanuba since a pup - pup & now large breed - you do work the pup - so high protien is what they need - when PIKE has a upset tummy - I give him a poached egg on toast - just like mom gave me LOL it works - if I read your POST wrong - once again SORRY !!!!!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our 10 month old has a sensitive stomach also. We have tried a few different brands (Purina, Purina One, 4Health, and Wellness) then different flavors of those brands with no luck. Our vet told us to purchase Hills hypoallergnic food which they sell for $100+ per bag. Before doing that, though, I bought him Taste of the Wild since so many members here recommend it. Thankfully, he loves it and it seems to agree with him. His stools have been normal for the last month that we've been feeding TOTW. I purchased the flavor good for All Life Stages so we wouldn't have to switch him again in a few months. Our vet said he would be fine on adult food at this point.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Large breed puppy foods are formulated for slower growth rates to protect joints, so you're right to have that impression. Can you find small breed puppy food near you? I just looked at the nutrient analysis and aside from a little more fat content (great energy source for a bouncy V) and slightly different numbers on a couple minerals it's got the exact same breakdown as the large breed food and has the exact same calcium to phosphorus ratio which is arguably the most important consideration in regards to joint health. I think if you compare more of their products to the large breed puppy food you'll only find slight differences in percentages. Point being, don't worry about the individual nutrient numbers. Find something that your dog digests well and promotes even growth and good health. Finally don't take your vet's advice on nutrition as gospel.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Since you have started with Oirjen (Orijen), you might not want to switch, but Chewy.com has Acana. I buy from them as they're cheaper than local, especially when I buy enough to get free shipping. And there's the convenience of it being delivered to my doorstep the next day.

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our boy used to have a sensitive stomach, which has definitely improved with age. We were feeding Acana chicken and potatoes and switched to lamb. He has done wonderfully on the lamb. Firm stools, nice coat, and he loves the taste. We never fed puppy food.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I would encourage you to stay with Orijen

We never needed to change for Leo and he is on Orijen since his first day at home(8 weeks)I gave him the large breed in the beginning and then stayed on puppy(after reading the content there is no big difference and V is not a large breed.
He seems happy,never had problems(other then "completing"one or two times with my son's socks 

I have a question though:when you say they need to run you mean what, for a six month old?
Leo is getting 30-40 min offl-eash runs in the forest 2x/day and a 30 min walk on leash in the evening and I think he would be happy with more but I am afraid for his joints

Thank every body and good luck with the food change

Mir


----------

